# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردنيقانون مؤقت رقم (82) لسنة 2001قانون معدل لقانون الأحوال الشخصية  في الزواج والخطبةالمادة 1 :  يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون معدل لقانون الأحوال الشخصية لستة 2001 ) ويقرأ مع القانون رقم (61) لسنة 1976 المشار إليه فيما يلي بالقانون الأصلي وما طرأ عليه من تعديل قانونا واحداً ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية 
المادة 2 : الزواج عقد بين رجل وامرأة تحل له شرعاً لتكوين أسرة وإيجاد نسل بينهماالمادة 3 : لا ينعقد الزواج بالخطبة ولا بالوعد ولا بقراءة الفاتحة ولا بقبض أي شيء على حساب المهر ولا بقبول الهدية .المادة 4 : لكل من الخاطب والمخطوبة العدول عن الخطبة شروط أهلية الزواجالمادة 5 : يشترط في أهلية الزواج أن يكون الخاطب والمخطوبة عاقلين وأن يكون كل منهما قد أتم الثامنة عشرة شمسية ألا أنه يجوز للقاضي أن يأذن بزواج من لم يتم منهما هذا السن إذا كان قد أكمل الخامسة عشر من عمره وكان في مثل هذا الزواج مصلحة تحدد أسسها بمقتضى تعليمات يصدرها قاضي القضاة لهذه الغاية        عضل الوليالمادة 6 : أ- للقاضي عند الطلب حق تزويج البكر التي أتمت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها من الكفوء في حال عضل الولي غير الأب أو الجد من الأولياء بلا سبب مشروع ب- أما إذا كان عضلها من قبل الأب أو الجد فلا ينظر في طلبها إلا إذا كانت أتمت ثمانية عشر عاماً وكان العضل بلا سبب مشروعالمادة 6 مكرر أ- يتوجب على القاضي قبل إجراء عقد الزواج المكرر التحقق مما يلي : 1- قدرة الزوج المالية على المهر والنفقة 2- أخبار الزوجة الثانية بأن الزوج متزوج بأخرى ب- على المحكمة أعلام الزوجة الأولى بعقد الزواج المكرر بعد إجراء عقد الزواج المادة 7 : يمنع إجراء العقد على امرأة لم تكمل ثماني عشرة سنة إذا كان خاطبها يكبرها بأكثر من عشرين عاماً إلا بعد أن  يتحقق القاضي رضاءها واختيارها وان مصلحتها متوفرة في ذلك .زواج المجنون والمعتوهالمادة 8 : للقاضي أن يأذن بزواج من به جنون أو عته إذا ثبت بتقرير طبي أن في زواجه مصلحة له الفصل الثانيولاية الزواجالولي في الزواجالمادة 9 : الولي في الزواج هو العصبة بنفسه على الترتيب المنصوص عليه في القول الراجح من مذهب أبي حنيفة .شروط أهلية الوليالمادة 10 : يشترط في الولي أن يكون عاقلاً بالغاً وان يكون مسلماً إذا كانت المخطوبة مسلمة .المادة 11 : رضاء أحد الأولياء بالخاطب يسقط اعتراض الآخرين إذا كانوا متساوين في الدرجة ورضاء الولي الأبعد عند غياب الولي الأقرب يسقط حق اعتراض الولي الغائب ورضاء الولي دلالة كرضائه صراحة .المادة 12 :إذا غاب الولي الأقرب وكان في انتظاره تفويت لمصلحة المخطوبة انتقل حق الولاية إلى من يليه فإذا تعذر اخذ رأي من يليه في الحال أو لم يوجد انتقل حق الولاية إلى القاضيزواج الثيب بلا وليالمادة 13 : لا تشترط موافقة الولي في زواج المرأة الثيب العاقلة المتجاوزة من العمر ثمانية عشر عاما الفصل الثالثعقد الزواجانعقاد الزواجالمادة 14 : ينعقد الزواج بإيجاب وقبول الخاطبين أو وكيليهما في مجلس العقد .المادة 15 : يكون الإيجاب والقبول بالألفاظ الصريحة كالانكاح والتزويج وللعاجز عنهما بإشارته المعلومة .شروط انعقاد الزواج صحيحاالمادة 16 : يشترط في صحة عقد الزواج حضور شاهدين رجلين أو رجل وامرأتين مسلمين (إذا كان الزوجان مسلمين) عاقلين بالغين سامعين الإيجاب والقبول فاهمين المقصود بهما وتجوز شهادة أصول الخاطب والمخطوبة وفروعهما على العقد وجوب تسجيل العقدالمادة 17 : أ- يجب على الخاطب مراجعة  القاضي أو نائبه لإجراء العقد ب- يجري عقد الزواج من مأذون القاضي بموجب وثيقة رسمية وللقاضي بحكم وظيفته في الحالات الاستثنائية أن يتولى ذلك بنفسه بإذن من قاضي القضاة ج- وإذا جرى الزواج بدون وثيقة رسمية فيعاقب كل من العاقد والزوجين والشهود بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات الأردني وبغرامة على كل منهم لا تزيد عن مائة دينار د- وكل مأذون لا يسجل العقد في الوثيقة الرسمية بعد استيفاء الرسم يعاقب بالعقوبتين المشار إليهما في الفقرة السابقة مع العزل من الوظيفة هـ  يعين القاضي الشرعي مأذون عقود الزواج بموافقة قاضي القضاة ولقاضي القضاة إصدار التعليمات التي يراها لتنظيم أعمال المأذونين تسجيل الزواج والطلاقح- يتولى قناصل المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية المسلمون في خارج المملكة إجراء عقود الزواج وسماع تقرير الطلاق للرعايا الأردنيين الموجودين في خارج المملكة وتسجيل هذه الوثائق في سجلاتها الخاصة .ط- تشمل كلمة القنصل وزراء المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية المفوضين والقائمين بأعمال هذه المفوضيات ومستشاريها أو من يقوم مقامهم المادة 18 : لا ينعقد الزواج المضاف إلى المستقبل ولا المعلق على شرط غير متحقق المادة 19 : إذا اشترط في العقد شرط نافع لأحد الطرفين ولم يكن منافياً لمقاصد الزواج ولم يلتزم فيه بما هو محظور شرعاً وسجل في وثيقة العقد وجبت مراعاته وفقاً لما يلي :1- إذا اشترطت الزوجة على زوجها شرطاً تتحقق لها به مصلحة غير محظورة شرعاً ولا يمس حق الغير كأن تشترط عليه أن لا يخرجها من بلدها أو أن لا يتزوج عليها أو أن يجعل أمرها بيدها تطلق نفسها إذا شاءت أو أن يسكنها في بلد معين كان الشرط صحيحاً وملزماً فان لم يف به الزوج فسخ العقد بطلب الزوجة ولها مطالبته بسائر حقوقها الزوجية .2- إذا اشترط الزوج على زوجته شرطاً تتحقق له به مصلحة غير محظورة شرعاً ولا يمس حق الغير كأن يشترط عليها أن لا تعمل خارج البيت أو أن تسكن معه في البلد الذي يعمل هو فيه كان الشرط صحيحاً وملزماً فان لم تف به الزوجة فسخ النكاح بطلب من الزوج واعفي من مهرها المؤجل ومن نفقة عدتها 3- أما إذا قيد العقد بشرط ينافي مقاصده أو يلتزم فيه بما هو محظور شرعاً كأن يشترط أحد الزوجين على الآخر أن لا يساكنه أو أن لا يعاشره معاشرة الأزواج أو أن يشرب الخمر أو أن يقاطع أحد والديه كان الشرط باطلاً والعقد صحيحاً الفصل الرابعالكفاءةشروط الكفاءةالمادة 20 : يشترط في لزوم الزواج أن يكون الرجل كفوءاً للمرأة في المال وهي أن يكون الزوج قادراً على المهر المعجل ونفقة الزوجة وتراعى الكفاءة عند العقد فإذا زالت بعده فلا يؤثر ذلك في الزواج .عدم العلم بالكفاءةالمادة 21 : إذا زوج الولي البكر أو الثيب برضاها لرجل لا يعلمان كلاهما كفاءته ثم تبين انه غير كفوء فلا يبقى لأحد منهما حق الاعتراض أما إذا اشترطت الكفاءة حين العقد أو اخبر الزوج انه كفوء ثم تبين انه غير كفوء فلكل من الزوجة والولي مراجعة القاضي لفسخ الزواج أما إذا كان كفوءاً حين الخصومة فلا يحق لأحد طلب الفسخ إنكار الكبيرة وجود الوليالمادة 22 : إذا نفت البكر أو الثيب التي بلغت الثامنة عشرة من عمرها وجود ولي لها وزوجت نفسها من آخر ثم ظهر لها ولي ينظر ، فإذا زوجت نفسها من كفوء لزم العقد ولو كان المهر دون مهر المثل ، وان زوجت نفسها من غير كفوء فللولي مراجعة القاضي بطلب فسخ النكاح .عدم الكفاءة يوجب الفسخ قبل الحمل لا بعدهالمادة 23 : للقاضي عند الطلب فسخ الزواج بسبب عدم كفاءة الزوج ما لم تحمل الزوجة من فراشه أما بعد الحمل فلا يفسخ الزواج الفصل الخامسالمحرماتتأييد الحرمة بالنسبالمادة 24 : يحرم على التأبيد تزوج الرجل بامرأة من ذوات رحم محرم منه وهن أربعة:1- أمه وجداته .2- بناته وحفيداته وان نزلن 3-أخواته وبنات اخوته وبناتهن وان نزلن 4-عماته وخالاته تأييد الحرمة بالمصاهرةالمادة 25 : يحرم على التأبيد تزوج الرجل بامرأة بينه وبينها مصاهرة وهي على أربعة أصناف 1- زوجات أولاد الرجل وزوجات أحفاده 2- أم زوجته وجداتها مطلقاً 3- زوجات أبي الرجل وزوجات أجداده 4- ربائبه أي بنات زوجته وبنات أولاد زوجتهويشترط في الصنف الرابع الدخول بالزوجات .تأييد الحرمة بالرضاعالمادة 26 : يحرم على التأبيد من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب إلا ما استثني مما هو مبين في مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة .المحرمات مؤقتاالمادة 27 : يحرم العقد على زوجة آخر أو معتدتهالمادة 28 : يحرم على كل من له أربع زوجات أو معتدات أن يعقد زواجه على امرأة أخرى قبل أن يطلق إحداهن وتنقضي عدتها المادة 29 : يحرم على الرجل الذي طلق زوجته التزوج بذات محرم لها ما دامت في العدة .المحرمة بسبب الطلاق البائن بينونة كبرىالمادة 30 : يحرم على من طلق زوجته ثلاث مرات متفرقات في ثلاث مجالس أن يتزوج بها إلا إذا انقضت عدتها من زوج آخر دخل بها حرمة الجمع بين امرأتين بينهما حرمة نسب أو رضاع المادة 31 : يحرم الجمع بين امرأتين بينهما حرمة النسب أو الرضاع بحيث لو فرضت واحدة منهما ذكراً لم يجز نكاحها من الأخرى الفصل السادسأنواع الزواجالزواج الصحيحالمادة 32 : يكون عقد الزواج صحيحاً وتترتب عليه آثاره إذا توفرت فيه أركانه وسائر شروطه الزواج الباطلالمادة 33 : يكون الزواج باطلاً في الحالات التالية :1- تزوج المسلمة بغير المسلم 2- تزوج المسلم بامرأة غير كتابية 3- تزوج الرجل بامرأة ذات رحم محرم منه وهن الأصناف المبينة في المواد (23،24،25) من هذا القانون .الزواج الفاسدالمادة 34 : يكون الزواج فاسداً في الحالات التالية :1-إذا كان الطرفان أو أحدهما غير حائز على شروط الأهلية حين العقد 2-إذا عقد الزواج بلا شهود3-إذا عقد الزواج بالإكراه 4-إذا كان شهود العقد غير حائزين للأوصاف المطلوبة شرعاً 5-إذا عقد الزواج على إحدى المرأتين الممنوع الجمع بينهما بسبب حرمة النسب أو الرضاع .6-زواج المتعة، والزواج المؤقت الفصل السابعأحكام الزواجلزوم المهر والنفقة والميراثالمادة 35 : إذا وقع العقد صحيحاً لزم به للزوجة على الزوج المهر والنفقة ويثبت بينهما حق التوارث .المسكنالمادة 36 : يهيئ الزوج المسكن المحتوي على اللوازم الشرعية حسب حاله وفي محل إقامته وعمله .وجوب الإقامة في مسكن الزوجالمادة 37 : على الزوجة بعد قبض مهرها المعجل الطاعة والإقامة في مسكن زوجها الشرعي والانتقال معه إلى أية جهة أرادها الزوج ولو خارج المملكة بشرط أن يكون مأموناً عليها وان لا يكون في وثيقة العقد شرط يقتضي غير ذلك وإذا امتنعت عن الطاعة يسقط حقها في النفقةانفراد الزوجة في المسكنالمادة 38 : ليس للزوج أن يسكن أهله وأقاربه أو ولده المميز معه بدون رضاء زوجته في المسكن الذي هيأه لها ويستثنى من ذلك أبواه الفقيران العاجزان إذا لم يمكنه الإنفاق عليهما استقلالاً وتعين وجودهما عنده دون أن يحول ذلك من المعاشرة الزوجية كما انه ليس للزوجة أن تسكن معها أولادها من غيره أو أقاربه بدون رضاء زوجها المعاشرة بالمعروفالمادة 39 : على الزوج أن يحسن معاشرة زوجته وان يعاملها بالمعروف وعلى المرأة أن تطيع زوجها في الأمور المباحة .منع إسكان الضرائر في دار واحدةالمادة 40 :على من له اكثر من زوجة أن يعدل ويساوي بينهن في المعاملة وليس له إسكانهن في دار واحدة إلا برضاهن .حكم الزواج الباطلالمادة 41 : الزواج الباطل سواء وقع به دخول أو لم يقع به دخول لا يفيد حكماً أصلا وبناء على ذلك لا تثبت به بين الزوجين أحكام الزواج الصحيح كالنفقة والنسب والعدة وحرمة المصاهرة والإرث .حكم الزواج الفاسدالمادة 42 : الزواج الفاسد الذي لم يقع به دخول لا يفيد حكماً أصلا أما إذا وقع به دخول فليزم به المهر والعدة ويثبت النسب وحرمة المصاهرة ولا تلزم بقية الأحكام كالإرث والنفقة قبل التفريق أو بعده بقاء الزوجين على الزواج الباطل والفاسد ممنوعالمادة 43 : بقاء الزوجين على الزواج الباطل أو الفاسد ممنوع فإذا لم يفترقا يفرق القاضي بينهما عند ثبوت ذلك بالمحاكمة باسم الحق العام الشرعي ولا تسمع دعوى فساد الزواج بسبب صغر السن إذا ولدت الزوجة أو كانت حاملاً أو كان الطرفان حين إقامة الدعوى حائزين على شروط الأهلية .الفصل الثامنالمهرالمهر المسمى ومهر المثلالمادة 44 : المهر مهران مهر مسمى وهو الذي يسميه الطرفان حين العقد قليلاً كان أو كثيراً ومهر المثل وهو مهر الزوجة وأقرانها من أقارب أبيها وإذا لم يوجد لها أمثال من قبل أبيها فمن مثيلاتها وأقرانها من أهل بلدتها .تعجيل المهر وتأجيلهالمادة 45 : يجوز تعجيل المهر المسمى وتأجيله كله أو بعضه على أن يؤيد ذلك بوثيقة خطية وإذا لم يصرح بالتأجيل يعتبر المهر معجلاً سقوط الأجل بوفاة الزوجالمادة 46 : إذا عينت مدة المهر المؤجل فليس للزوجة المطالبة به قبل حلول الأجل ولو وقع الطلاق أما إذا توفي الزوج فيسقط الأجل ويشترط في الأجل انه إذا كان مجهولاً جهالة فاحشة مثل إلى الميسرة أو إلى حين الطلب أو إلى حين الزفاف فالأجل غير صحيح ويكون المهر معجلاً وإذا لم يكن الأجل معيناً اعتبر المهر مؤجلاً إلى وقوع الطلاق أو وفاة أحد الزوجين الأجل المعينالمادة 47 : إذا تسلمت الزوجة المهر المعجل وتوابعه أو رضيت بتأجيل المهر أو التوابع كله أو بعضه إلى اجل معين فليس لها حق الامتناع عن الطاعة ولا يمنعها ذلك من المطالبة بحقها لزوم المهر المسمى بالعقدالمادة 48 : إذا سمي مهر في العقد الصحيح لزم أداؤه كاملاً بوفاة أحد الزوجين أو بالطلاق بعد الخلوة الصحيحة أما إذا وقع الطلاق قبل الوطء والخلوة الصحيحة لزم نصف المهر المسمى .سقوط المهرالمادة 49 : إذا أوقع الافتراق بطلب من الزوجة بسبب وجود عيب أو علة في الزوج أو طلب الولي التفريق بسبب عدم الكفاءة وكان ذلك قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة يسقط المهر كله المادة 50 : إذا فسخ العقد قبل الدخول والخلوة فللزوج استرداد ما دفع من المهر .الفرقة الموجبة لسقوط نصف المهرالمادة 51 : الفرقة التي يجب نصف المهر المسمى بوقوعها قبل الوطء حقيقة أو حكماً هي الفرقة التي جاءت من قبل الزوج سواء كانت طلاقاً أو فسخاً كالفرقة بالايلاء واللعان والعنة والردة وبإبائه الإسلام إذا أسلمت زوجته وبفعله ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة سقوط المهر كلهالمادة 52 : يسقط المهر كله إذا جاءت الفرقة من قبل الزوجة كردتها أو إبائها الإسلام إذا اسلم زوجها وكانت غير كتابية أو بفعلها ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة بفرع زوجها أو بأصله وان قبضت شيئاً من المهر ترده .سقوط حق الزوجة في المهر حين الفسخالمادة 53 : يسقط حق الزوجة في المهر إذا فسخ العقد بطلب من الزوج لعيب أو لعلة في الزوجة قبل الوطء وللزوج أن يرجع عليها بما دفع من المهر لزوم مهر المثلالمادة 54 : إذا لم يسم المهر في العقد الصحيح أو تزوجها على انه لا مهر لها أو سمي المهر وكانت التسمية فاسدة يلزم مهر المثل وجوب المتعةالمادة 55 : إذا وقع الطلاق قبل تسمية المهر وقبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة فعندئذ تجب المتعة والمتعة تعين حسب العرف والعادة بحسب حال الزوج على أن لا تزيد عن نصف مهر المثل .المادة 56 :إذا وقع الافتراق بعد الدخول في العقد الفاسد ينظر فان كان المهر قد سمي يلزم الأقل من المهرين المسمى والمثل وان كان المهر لم يسم أو كانت التسمية فاسدة يلزم مهر المثل بالغاً ما بلغ أما إذا وقع الافتراق قبل الدخول فلا يلزم المهر أصلا الاختلاف في تسمية المهرالمادة 57 : إذا وقع خلاف في تسمية المهر ولم تثبت التسمية يلزم مهر المثل ولكن إذا كان الذي ادعى التسمية هي الزوجة فالمهر يجب أن لا يتجاوز المقدار الذي ادعته أما إذا كان المدعي هو الزوج فالمهر لا يكون دون المقدار الذي ادعاه المادة 58 : إذا اختلف الزوجان في مقدار المهر المسمى فالبينة على الزوجة فان عجزت كان القول للزوج بيمينه إلا إذا ادعى ما لا يصلح أن يكون مهراً لمثلها عرفاً فيحكم بمهر المثل وكذلك الحكم عند الاختلاف بين أحد الزوجين وورثة الآخر أو بين ورثتهما لا تسمع دعوى المهر إذا خالفت الوثيقةإلا بموجب سندالمادة 59 : عند اختلاف الزوجين في المهر الذي جرى عليه العقد لا تسمع الدعوى إذا خالفت وثيقة العقد المعتبرة ما لم يكن هناك سند كتابي يتضمن اتفاقهما حين الزواج على مهر آخر غير ما ذكر في الوثيقة .الزواج في مرض الموت وطلب المهرالمادة 60 : إذا تزوج أحد في مرض موته ينظر فان كان المهر المسمى مساوياً لمهر مثل الزوجة تأخذه الزوجة من تركة الزوج وان كان زائداً عليه يجري في الزيادة حكم الوصية .المهر حق الزوجةالمادة 61 :المهر مال الزوجة فلا تجبر على عمل الجهاز منه .المادة 62 :لا يجوز لأبوي الزوجة أو أحد أقاربها أن يأخذ من الزوج دراهم أو أي شيء آخر مقابل تزويجها أو تسليمها له وللزوج استرداد ما اخذ منه عيناً أن كان قائماً أو قيمته إن كان هالكاً الزيادة في المهر والحط منهالمادة 63 : للزوج الزيادة في المهر بعد العقد وللمرأة الحط منه إذا كانا كاملي أهلية التصرف على أن يوثق ذلك رسميا أمام القاضي  ويلحق ذلك بأصل العقد إذا قبل به الطرف الآخر في مجلس الزيادة أو الحط منه .للأب والجد لأب قبض مهر البكرالمادة 64 : ينفذ على البكر ولو كانت كاملة الأهلية قبض وليها لمهرها إن كان أبا أو جداً المادة 65 : إذا امتنعت المخطوبة أو نكص الخاطب أو توفي أحدهما قبل عقد النكاح فان كان ما دفع على حساب المهر موجوداً استرده عيناً وان كان فقد بالتصرف فيه أو تلف استرد قيمته إن كان عرضاً ومثله إن كان نقداً أما الأشياء الأخرى التي أعطاها أحدهما للآخر على سبيل الهدية فتجري عليها أحكام الهبة الفصل التاسعنفقة الزوجةأنواع النفقة الزوجيةالمادة 66 : أ- نفقة الزوجة تشمل الطعام والكسوة والسكنى والتطبيب بالقدر المعروف وخدمة الزوجة التي يكون لأمثالها خدم .ب- يلزم الزوج بدفع النفقة إلى زوجته إذا امتنع عن الإنفاق عليها أو ثبت تقصيره .لزوم النفقةالمادة 67 : تجب النفقة  للزوجة على الزوج ولو مع اختلاف الدين من حين العقد الصحيح ولو كانت مقيمة في بيت أهلها إلا إذا طالبها بالنقلة وامتنعت بغير حق شرعي ولها حق الامتناع عند عدم دفع الزوج لها مهرها المعجل أو عدم تهيئته مسكناً شرعياً لها المادة 68 :تستحق الزوجة التي تعمل خارج البيت نفقة بشرطين : أ- أن يكون العمل مشروعاب- موافقة الزوج على العمل صراحة أو دلالة ، ولا يجوز له الرجوع عن موافقته إلا لسبب مشروع ودون أن يلحق بها ضرراً  المادة 69 :إذا نشزت الزوجة فلا نفقة لها والناشز هي التي تترك بيت الزوجية بلا مسوغ شرعي أو تمنع الزوج من الدخول إلى بيتها قبل طلبها النقلة إلى بيت آخر ويعتبر من المسوغات المشروعة لخروجها من المسكن إيذاء الزوج لها بالضرب أو سوء المعاشرةفرض النفقة حسب حال الزوجالمادة 70 :تفرض نفقة الزوجة بحسب حال الزوج يسراً وعسراً وتجوز زيادتها ونقصها تبعاً لحالته على أن لا تقل عن الحد الأدنى من القوت والكسوة الضروريين للزوجة وتلزم النفقة أما بتراضي الزوجين على قدر معين أو بحكم القاضي وتسقط نفقة المدة التي سبقت التراضي أو الطلب من القاضيعدم سماع الدعوى بتعديل النفقةالمادة 71 :لا تسمع دعوى الزيادة أو النقص في النفقة المفروضة قبل مضي ستة اشهر على فرضها ما لم تحدث طوارئ استثنائية كارتفاع الأسعار المادة 72 :النفقة تكون معجلة بالتعجيل وإذا حدثت وفاة أو طلاق بعد استيفاء الزوجة لها فلا يجوز استردادها فرض النفقة على الزوجالمادة 73 :إذا امتنع الزوج الحاضر عن الإنفاق على زوجته وطلبت الزوجة النفقة يقدر القاضي نفقتها اعتباراً من يوم الطلب ويأمر بدفعها سلفاً للأيام التي يعينها تكون النفقة دينا بذمة الزوج عند العجز عن دفعهاالمادة 74 : إذا عجز الزوج عن الإنفاق على زوجته وطلبت الزوجة نفقة لها يقدرها القاضي من يوم الطلب على أن تكون ديناً في ذمته ويأذن للزوجة أن تستدين على حساب الزوج فرض النفقة على غير الزوجالمادة 75 :إذا حكم للزوجة بنفقة على الزوج وتعذر تحصيلها منه يلزم بالنفقة من تجب عليه نفقتها فيما لو فرضت غير ذات زوج ويكون له حق الرجوع بها على الزوج .في غياب الزوج تحلف اليمين وتقام البينةالمادة 76 : إذا تغيب الزوج وترك زوجته بلا نفقة أو سافر إلى محل قريب أو بعيد أو فقد يقدر القاضي نفقتها من يوم الطلب بناء على البينة التي تقيمها الزوجة على قيام الزوجية بينهما بعد أن يحلفها اليمين على أن زوجها لم يترك لها نفقة وعلى أنها ليست ناشزة  ولا مطلقة انقضت عدتها فرض النفقة للزوجة في أموال زوجها الغائبالمادة 77 : يفرض القاضي من حين الطلب نفقة لزوجة الغائب في ماله منقولاً أو غير منقول أو على مدينه أو على مودعه المقرين بالمال والزوجة أو المنكرين لهما أو لأحدهما بعد إثبات مواقع إنكاره بالبينة الشرعية وبعد تحليفها في جميع الحالات اليمين الشرعية السابقة أجرة القابلة والطبيب وثمن العلاج على الزوجالمادة 78 : أجرة القابلة والطبيب الذي يستحضر لأجل الولادة عند الحاجة إليه وثمن العلاج والنفقات التي تستلزمها الولادة على الزوج بالقدر المعروف حسب حاله سواء كانت الزوجية قائمة أو غير قائمة نفقة المعتدة على الزوجالمادة 79 : تجب على الزوج نفقة معتدته من طلاق أو تفريق أو فسخ نفقة العدة كنفقة الزوجيةالمادة 80 : نفقة العدة كنفقة الزوجية ويحكم بها من تاريخ وجوب العدة إذا لم يكن للمطلقة نفقة زوجية مفروضة فإذا كان لها نفقة فإنها تمتد إلى انتهاء العدة على أن لا تزيد مدة العدة عن سنة وللمطلقة المطالبة بها عند تبليغها وثيقة الطلاق فإذا بلغت الطلاق قبل انقضاء العدة بشهر على الأقل ولم تطالب بها حتى انقضت عدتها يسقط حقها في النفقةلا نفقة للمعتدة حال نشوزهاالمادة 81 : ليس للمطلقة في نشوزها نفقة عدةنفقات التجهيز والتكفين على الزوجالمادة 82 : على الزوج نفقات تجهيز وتكفين زوجته بعد موتها الفصل العاشرأحكام عامة في الطلاقأهلية الزوج للطلاقالمادة 83 : يكون الزوج أهلاً للطلاق إذا كان مكلفاً المادة 84 : محل الطلاق المرأة المعقود عليها بزواج صحيحفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الحادي عشرالمخالعةالمادة 102 : أ- يشترط لصحة المخالعة أن يكون الزوج أهلا لإيقاع الطلاق والمرأة محلا له ب- المرأة التي لم تبلغ سن الرشد إذا اختلعت لا تلتزم ببدل الخلع إلا بموافقة ولي المال .ج- إذا بطل البدل وقع الطلاق رجعيا ولا يجب للزوج على زوجته في مقابل هذا الطلاق البدل المتفق عليه .المادة 103 : لكل من الطرفين الرجوع عن أيجابه في المخالعة قبل قبول الآخر .بدل الخلعالمادة 104 : كل ما صح التزامه شرعا صلح أن يكون بدلا في الخلع .تصح المخالعة على المهر وغيرهالمادة 105 : إذا كانت المخالعة على مال غير المهر لزم أداؤه وبرئت ذمة المتخالعين من كل حق يتعلق بالمهر ونفقة الزوجية عند عدم التسمية المخالعةالمادة 106 : إذا لم يسم المتخالعان شيئا وقت المخالعة برئ كل منهما من حقوق الآخر المتعلقة بالمهر والنفقة الزوجية .عند نفي البدلالمادة 107 : إذا صرح المتخالعان بنفي البدل كانت المخالعة في حكم الطلاق المحض ووقعت بها طلقة رجعية لاتسقط نفقة العدة إلا بالنص عليها في المخالعةالمادة 108 : نفقة العدة لا تسقط إلا إذا نص عليها صراحة في عقد المخالعة .رجوع الزوج على الزوجة ببدل الخلعالمادة 109 : إذا أشترط في المخالعة إعفاء الزوج من أجرة إرضاع الولد أو حضانته أو أشترط إمساكها له بلا أجرة مدة معلومة أو إنفاقها عليه فتزوجت أو تركت الولد أو ماتت يرجع الزوج عليها بما يعادل أجرة إرضاع الولد وحضانته ونفقته عن المدة الباقية ، أما إذا مات الولد فليس للأب الرجوع عليها بشيء من ذلك عن المدة الواقعة بعد الموت المادة 110 : إذا كانت الأم المخالعة معسرة وقت المخالعة أو أعسرت فيما بعد يجبر الأب على نفقة الولد وتكون دينا له على الأم اشتراط بقاء الولد في المخالعة عند أبيهالمادة 111 : إذا اشترط الرجل في المخالعة إمساك الولد عنده مدة الحضانة صحت المخالعة وبطل الشرط وكان لحاضنته الشرعية أخذه منه ويلزم أبوه بنفقته فقط إن كان الولد فقيرا .لا تحسم نفقة الصغير من الدينالمادة 112 : لا يجري التقاص بين نفقة الولد المستحقة على أبيه ودين الأب على حاضنته .الفصل الثاني عشرالتفريقالعلة المجيزة لطلب فسخ الزواجالمادة 113 : للمرأة السالمة من كل عيب يحول دون الدخول بها أن تراجع القاضي وتطلب التفريق بينها وبين زوجها إذا علمت أن فيه علة تحول دون بنائه بها كالجب والعنه والخصا ولا يسمع طلب المرأة التي فيها عيب من العيوب كالرتق والقرنعلم الزوجة بالعيب قبل عقدالزواجالمادة 114 : الزوجة التي تعلم قبل عقد الزواج بعيب زوجها المانع من الدخول أو التي ترضى بالزوج بعد الزواج مع العيب الموجود يسقط حق اختيارها ما عدا العنة فإن الإطلاع عليها قبل الزواج لا يسقط حق الخيار .طلب التفريق لعلة غير قابلة للزوالالمادة 115 : إذا راجعت الزوجة القاضي وطلبت التفريق لوجود العيب ينظر ، فإن كانت العلة غير قابلة للزوال يحكم بالتفريق بينهما في الحال وإن كانت قابلة للزوال كالعنة يمهل الزوج سنة من يوم تسليمها نفسها له أو من وقت برء الزوج إن كان مريضا وإذا مرض أحد الزوجين أثناء الأجل مدة قليلة كانت أو كثيرة بصورة تمنع من الدخول أو غابت الزوجة فالمدة التي تمر على هذا الوجه لا تحسب من مدة الأجل لكن غيبة الزوج أيام الحيض تحسب فإذا لم تزل العلة في هذه المدة وكان الزوج غير راض بالطلاق والزوجة مصرة على طلبها يحكم القاضي بالتفريق فإذا ادعى في بدء المرافعة أو في ختامها الوصول إليها ينظر فإذا كانت الزوجة ثيبا فالقول قول الزوج مع اليمين وإن كانت بكرا فالقول قولها بلا يمين العلة في الزوج التي لا يمكن المقام معها بلا ضررالمادة 116 : إذا ظهر للزوجة قبل الدخول أو بعده أن الزوج مبتلى بعلة أو مرض لا يمكن الإقامة معه بلا ضرر كالجذام أو البرص أو السل أو الزهري أو طرأت مثل هذه العلل والأمراض فلها أن تراجع القاضي وتطلب التفريق ، والقاضي بعد الاستعانة بأهل الخبرة والفن ينظر فإن كان لا يوجد أمل بالشفاء يحكم بالتفريق بينهما في الحال وإن كان يوجد أمل بالشفاء أو زوال العلة يؤجل التفريق سنة واحدة فإذا لم تزل بظرف هذه المدة ولم يرضى الزوج بالطلاق وأصرت الزوجة على طلبها يحكم القاضي بالتفريق أيضا أما وجود عيب كالعمى والعرج في الزوج فلا يوجب التفريق للزوج طلب الفسخ لوجود علة بالزوجة لا يمكن المقام معهاالمادة 117 : للزوج حق طلب فسخ عقد الزواج إذا وجد في زوجته عيبا جنسيا مانعا من الوصول إليها كالرتق والقرن أو مرضا منفرا بحيث لا يمكن المقام معها عليه بلا ضرر ولم يكن الزوج قد علم به قبل العقد أو رضي به بعده صراحة أو ضمنالا تسمع من الزوج دعوى الفسخإذا طرأت العلة على الزوجة بعد الدخولالمادة 118 : العلل الطارئة على الزوجة بعد الدخول لا تسمع فيها دعوى طلب الفسخ من الزوج إثبات العيبالمادة 119 : يثبت العيب المانع من الدخول في المرأة أو الرجل بتقرير من القابلة أو الطبيب مؤيد بشهادتهما .التفريق للجنونالمادة 120 : إذا جن الزوج بعد عقد النكاح وطلبت الزوجة من القاضي التفريق يؤجل التفريق لمدة سنة فإذا لم تزل الجنة في هذه المدة وأصرت الزوجة على طلبها يحكم القاضي بالتفريق حق تأخير الزوجة لطلب الفسخالمادة 121 : للزوجة في الأحوال التي تعطيها حق الخيار أن تؤخر الدعوى أو تتركها مدة بعد إقامتها .تجديد العقد بعد التفريق للعلة مانع من طلب التفريقالمادة 122 : إذا جدد الطرفان العقد بعد التفريق وفقاً للمواد السابقة فليس لأي منهما طلب التفريق .التفريق للغيبة والضررالمادة 123 : إذا أثبتت الزوجة غياب زوجها عنها أو هجره لها سنة فأكثر بلا عذر مقبول وكان معروف محل الإقامة جاز لزوجته أن تطلب من القاضي تطليقها بائناً إذا تضررت من بعده عنها أو هجره لها ولو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه غياب الزوج مع إمكان وصول الرسائل إليهالمادة 124 : إذا أمكن وصول الرسائل إلى الغائب ضرب له القاضي أجلا واعذر إليه بأنه يطلقها عليه إذا لم يحضر للإقامة معها أو ينقلها إليه أو يطلقها فإذا انقضى الأجل ولم يفعل ولم يبد عذراً مقبولاً فرق القاضي بينهما بطلقة بائنة بعد تحليفها اليمين غياب الزوج بمكان معلوم وعدم إمكان وصول الرسائل إليه أو كان مجهول محل الإقامةالمادة 125 : إذا كان الزوج غائباً في مكان معلوم ولا يمكن وصول الرسائل إليه أو كان مجهول محل الإقامة وأثبتت الزوجة دعواها بالبينة وحلفت اليمين وفق الدعوى طلق القاضي عليه بلا اعذار وضرب أجل وفي حالة عجزها عن الإثبات أو نكولها عن اليمين ترد الدعوىالخُلعالمادة 126 : أ- إذا ثبت قبل الدخول عجز الزوج بإقراره أو بالبينة عن دفع المهر المعجل كله أو بعضه فللزوجة أن تطلب من القاضي فسخ الزواج والقاضي يمهله شهراً فإذا لم يدفع المهر بعد ذلك يفسخ النكاح بينهما ، أما إذا كان الزوج غائباً ولم يعلم له محل إقامة ولا مال له يمكن تحصيل المهر منه فانه يفسخ بدون إمهال 
ب- للزوجة قبل الدخول أو الخلوة أن تطلب إلى القاضي التفريق بينها وبين زوجها إذا استعدت لإعادة ما استلمته من مهرها وما تكلف به الزوج من نفقات الزواج وللزوج الخيار بين أخذها عينا أو نقداً ، وإذا أمتنع الزوج عن تطليقها يحكم القاضي بفسخ العقد بعد ضمان إعادة المهر والنفقات 
ج- للزوجين بعد الدخول أو الخلوة أن يتراضيا فيما بينهما على الخلع فان لم يتراضيا عليه أقامت الزوجة دعواها بطلب الخلع مبينة بإقرار صريح منها أنها تبغض الحياة مع زوجها وانه لا سبيل لاستمرار الحياة الزوجية بينهما وتخشى أن لا تقيم حدود الله بسبب هذا البغض وافتدت نفسها بالتنازل عن جميع حقوقها الزوجية وخالعت زوجها وردت عليه الصداق الذي استلمته منه حاولت المحكمة الصلح بين الزوجين فان لم تستطع أرسلت حكمين لموالاة مساعي الصلح بينهما خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوما فان لم يتم الصلح حكمت المحكمة بتطليقها عليه بائنا    
التطليق للعجزأو الامتناع عن دفع النفقةالمادة 127 :إذا امتنع الزوج عن الإنفاق على زوجته بعد الحكم عليه بنفقتها فان كان له مال يمكن تنفيذ حكم النفقة فيه نفذ الحكم عليه بالنفقة في ماله وان لم يكن له مال ولم يقل انه معسر أو موسر أو قال انه موسر ولكنه أصر على عدم الإنفاق طلق عليه القاضي في الحال وإذا ادعى العجز فان لم يثبته طلق عليه حالاً وان اثبته أمهله مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر فان لم ينفق طلق عليه بعد ذلك الزوج الغائب وطلب التطليقالمادة 128 : إذا كان الزوج غائباً غيبة قريبة فان كان له مال يمكن تنفيذ حكم النفقة فيه نفذ حكم النفقة في ماله وان لم يكن له مال اعذر إليه القاضي وضرب له أجلا فان لم يرسل ما تنفق منه الزوجة  على نفسها أو لم يحضر للإنفاق عليها طلق عليه القاضي بعد الأجل وان كان بعيد الغيبة لا يسهل الوصول إليه أو كان مجهول المحل وثبت انه لا مال له تنفق منه الزوجة طلق عليه القاضي بلا إعذار وضرب اجل وتسري أحكام هذه المادة على المسجون الذي يعسر بالنفقة التطليق لعدم الإنفاق يقع رجعياالمادة 129 : تطليق القاضي لعدم الإنفاق يقع رجعياً إذا كان بعد الدخول أما إذا كان قبل الدخول فيقع بائناً وإذا كان الطلاق رجعياً فللزوج مراجعة زوجته أثناء العدة إذا اثبت يساره بدفع نفقة ثلاثة اشهر مما تراكم لها عليه من نفقتها وباستعداده للإنفاق فعلاً في أثناء العدة فإذا لم يثبت يساره بدفع النفقة ولم يستعد للإنفاق فلا تصح الرجعة التطليق للسجن ثلاثة سنين يقع بائناالمادة 130 : لزوجة المحبوس المحكوم عليه نهائياً بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة ثلاث سنوات فاكثر أن تطلب إلى القاضي بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ حبسه وتقييد حريته التطليق عليه بائناً ولو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه تفريق زوجة المفقود للضررالمادة 131 : إذا راجعت زوجة المفقود القاضي وكان زوجها الغائب قد ترك لها مالاً من جنس النفقة وطلبت منه تفريقاً لتضررها من بعده عنها فإذا يئس من الوقوف على خبر حياته أو مماته بعد البحث والتحري عنه يؤجل الأمر أربع سنوات من تاريخ فقده فإذا لم يمكن اخذ خبر عن الزوج المفقود وكانت مصرة على طلبها يفرق القاضي بينهما في حالة الأمن وعدم الكوارث أما إذا فقد في حالة يغلب على الظن هلاكه فيها كفقده في معركة أو اثر غارة جوية أو زلزال أو ما شابه ذلك فللقاضي التفريق بينهما بعد مضي مدة لا تقل عن سنة من تاريخ فقده وبعد البحث والتحري عليه التفريق للنزاع أو الشقاقالمادة 132 : إذا ظهر نزاع وشقاق بين الزوجين فلكل منهما أن يطلب التفريق إذا ادعى إضرار الآخر به قولاً أو فعلاً بحيث لا يمكن مع هذا الإضرار استمرار الحياة الزوجية :أ- إذا كان طلب التفريق من الزوجة وأثبتت أضرار الزوج بها بذل القاضي جهده في الإصلاح بينهما فإذا لم يمكن الإصلاح انذر الزوج بان يصلح حاله معها واجل الدعوى مدة لا تقل عن شهر فإذا لم يتم الإصلاح بينهما أحال الأمر إلى الحكمين ب- إذا كان المدعى هو الزوج واثبت وجود النزاع والشقاق بذل القاضي جهده في الإصلاح بينهما فإذا لم يمكن الإصلاح اجل القاضي دعواه مدة لا تقل عن شهر أملا بالمصالحة وبعد انتهاء الأجل إذا أصر على دعواه ولم يتم الصلح أحال القاضي الأمر إلى حكمينج- يشترط في الحكمين أن يكونا رجلين عدلين قادرين على الإصلاح وان يكون أحدهما من أهل الزوجة والآخر من أهل الزوج إن أمكن وان لم يتيسر ذلك حكم القاضي رجلين من ذوي الخبرة والعدالة والقدرة على الإصلاح د- يبحث الحكمان أسباب الخلاف والنزاع بين الزوجين معهما أو مع جيرانهما أو مع أي شخص يرى الحكمان فائدة في بحثهما معه وعليهما أن يدونا تحقيقاتهما بمحضر يوقع عليه فإذا رأياً إمكان التوفيق والإصلاح على طريقة مرضية أقراها هـ  إذا عجز الحكمان عن الإصلاح وظهر لهما أن الإساءة جميعها من الزوجة قررا التفريق بينهما على العوض الذي يريانه على أن لا يقل عن المهر وتوابعه وإذا كانت الإساءة كلها من الزوج قررا التفريق بينهما بطلقة بائنة على أن للزوجة أن تطالبه بسائر حقوقها الزوجية كما لو طلقها بنفسه .و- إذا ظهر للحكمين أن الإساءة من الزوجين قررا التفريق بينهما على قسم من المهر بنسبة إساءة كل منهما وان جهل الحال ولم يتمكنا من تقدير نسبة الإساءة قررا التفريق بينهما على العوض الذي يريان أخذه من أيهما ز- إذا حكم على الزوجة بأي عوض وكانت هي طالبة التفريق فعليها أن تؤمن دفعه قبل قرار الحكمين بالتفريق ما لم يرض الزوج بتأجيله وفي حالة موافقة الزوج عن التأجيل يقرر الحكمان التفريق على البدل ويحكم القاضي بذلك أما إذا كان الزوج هو طالب التفريق وقرر الحكمان أن تدفع الزوجة عوضاً فيحكم القاضي بالتفريق والعوض وفق قرار الحكمين ح- إذا اختلف الحكمان حكم القاضي غيرهما أو ضم إليهما ثالثاً مرجحاً وفي الحالة الأخيرة يؤخذ بقرار الأكثريةط- على الحكمين رفع التقرير إلى القاضي بالنتيجة التي توصلا إليها وعلى القاضي أن يحكم بمقتضاه إذا كان موافقاً لأحكام هذه المادة المادة 133 : الحكم الصادر بالتفريق يتضمن الطلاق البائن طلاق التعسف موجب للتعويض على المطلقةالمادة 134 :إذا طلق الزوج زوجته تعسفا كأن طلقها لغير سبب معقول وطلبت من القاضي التعويض حكم لها على مطلقها بتعويض لا يقل عن نفقة سنة ولا تزيد على نفقة ثلاث سنوات ويراعى في فرضها حال الزوج عسراً ويسراً ويدفع جملة إذا كان الزوج موسراً وأقساطا إذا كان معسراً ، ولا يؤثر ذلك على حقوقها الزوجية الأخرى  الفصل الثالث عشرالعدةمدة العدةالمادة 135 : مدة عدة المتزوجة بعقد صحيح والمفترقة عن زوجها بعد الخلوة بطلاق أو فسخ ثلاثة قروء كاملة إذا كانت غير حامل وغير بالغة سن الاياس وإذا ادعت قبل مرور ثلاثة اشهر انقضاء عدتها فلا يقبل منها ذلك عدم رؤية الحيضالمادة 136 : إذا لم تر المعتدة في المدة المذكورة حيضاً أو رأته مرة أو مرتين ثم انقطع ينظر ، فإذا بلغت سن الاياس تعتد ثلاثة اشهر من زمن بلوغها إليه وان لم تكن بلغت الاياس تتربص تسعة اشهر تتمة للسنة .المادة 137 :النساء المتزوجات بعقد صحيح والمفترقات عن أزواجهن بعد الخلوة بالطلاق أو الفسخ عدتهن ثلاثة اشهر إذا كن بلغن الاياس المادة 138 : أحكام المواد السابقة جارية على النساء المدخول بهن بالزواج الفاسد ثم فرقن .عدة الوفاة لغير الحواملالمادة 139 : النساء المتزوجات بعقد صحيح عدا الحوامل منهن إذا توفي أزواجهن يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة اشهر وعشرة أيام سواء دخل بهن أم لا المادة 140 : المرأة المتزوجة بعقد صحيح إذا فارقها زوجها بالطلاق أو الفسخ أو توفي عنها وهي حامل فعليها أن تتربص إلى أن تضع حملها فان أسقطت حملها ينظر ، فان كان الولد مستبين الخلقة كلها أو بعضها فهو كالوضع وان لم يكن مستبين الخلقة تعامل وفقاً للأحكام المحررة في المواد السابقة وحكم هذه المادة جار أيضا على الحوامل المتزوجات بعقد فاسد إذا فرقن عن أزواجهن أو ماتوا عنهن مبدأ العدةالمادة 141 : مبدأ العدة المذكورة في المواد السابقة وقوع الطلاق أو وقوع الفسخ أو وفاة الزوج ولو لم تكن الزوجة مطلقة على هذه الأحوال لزوم العدةالمادة 142 : إذا وقع الطلاق أو الفسخ قبل أن يتأكد العقد الصحيح أو الفاسد بالخلوة أو الدخول لا تلزم العدة .وفاة الزوج في العدةالمادة 143 : إذا توفي زوج المعتدة في طلاق رجعي تنهدم عدة الطلاق وتلزمها عدة الوفاة أما إذا كانت مطلقة طلاقاً بائناً فلا تلزمها عدة الوفاة بل تكمل عدة الطلاقلا نفقة لعدة الوفاةالمادة 144 : ليس للمرأة التي توفي زوجها سواء كانت حاملاً أو غير حامل نفقة عدة .تعتبر نفقة العدة دينا من تاريخ الطلاقالمادة 145 : المطلقة التي تستحق النفقة تعتبر نفقة عدتها ديناً في ذمة مطلقها من تاريخ الطلاق مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (80) من هذا القانون اعتداد المطلقة في بيت الزوجيةالمادة 146 : تعتد معتدة الطلاق الرجعي والوفاة في البيت المضاف للزوجين بالسكنى قبل الفرقة وان طلقت أو مات عنها وهي في غير مسكنها عادت إليه فوراً ولا تخرج معتدة الطلاق من بيتها إلا لضرورة ولمعتدة الوفاة الخروج لقضاء مصلحتها ولا تبيت خارج بيتها وإذا اضطر الزوجان للخروج من البيت فتنتقل معتدة الطلاق إلى حيث يشاء الزوج وإذا اضطرت معتدة الوفاة إلى الخروج فتنقل إلى اقرب موضع منه الفصل الرابع عشرالنسبالحالات التي تسمع فيها دعوى النسبالمادة 147 : لا تسمع عند الإنكار دعوى النسب لولد زوجة ثبت عدم التلاقي بينها وبين زوجها من حين العقد ولا لولد زوجة أتت به بعد سنة من غيبة الزوج عنها ولا لولد المطلقة والمتوفى عنها زوجها إذا أتت به لأكثر من سنة من وقت الطلاق أو الوفاة نسب المولود من نكاح فاسدالمادة 148 : ولد الزوجة من زواج صحيح  أو فاسد بعد الدخول أو الخلوة الصحيحة إذا ولد لستة اشهر فاكثر من تاريخ الدخول أو الخلوة الصحيحة يثبت نسبه للزوج وإذا ولد بعد فراق لا يثبت نسبه إلا إذا جاءت به خلال سنة من تاريخ الفرقهالإقرار بالنبوة لمجهول النسبالمادة 149 : الإقرار بالبنوة ولو في مرض الموت لمجهول النسب يثبت به النسب من المقر إذا كان فرق السن بينهما يحتمل هذه البنوة مع تصديق المقر له إن كان بالغا وإقرار مجهول النسب بالأبوة أو الأمومة يثبت به النسب إذا صادفه المقر له وكان فرق السن بينهما يحتمل ذلك الفصل الخامس عشرالرضاعإلزام الأم بإرضاع ولدهاالمادة 150 : تتعين الأم لإرضاع ولدها وتجبر على ذلك إذا لم يكن للولد ولا لأبيه مال يستأجر به مرضعة ولم توجد متبرعة أو إذا لم يجد الأب من ترضعه غير أمه أو إذا كان لا يقبل ثدي غيرها .استئجار الأب لمرضعةالمادة 151 : إذا أبت الأم إرضاع ابنها في الأحوال التي لا يتعين عليها إرضاعه فعلى الأب أن يستأجر مرضعة ترضعه عندها .استحقاق الأم لأجرة إرضاعالمادة 152 : لا تستحق أم الصغير حال قيام الزوجية أو في عدة الطلاق الرجعي أجرة على إرضاع ولدها وتستحقها في عدة الطلاق البائن بعدها المادة 153 :الأم أحق بإرضاع ولدها ومقدمة على غيرها باجرة المثل المتناسبة مع حال المكلف بنفقته ما لم تطلب أجرة اكثر ففي هذه الحالة لا يضار المكلف بالنفقة وتفرض الأجرة من تاريخ الإرضاع إلى إكمال الولد سنتين إن لم يفطم قبل ذلك الفصل السادس عشرالحضانةصاحب الحق في الحضانة من النساءالمادة 154 : الأم النسبية أحق بحضانة ولدها وتربيته حال قيام الزوجية وبعد الفرقة ثم بعد الأم يعود الحق لمن تلي الأم من النساء حسب الترتيب المنصوص عليه في مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة .المادة 155 :يشترط في الحاضنة أن تكون بالغة عاقلة أمينة لا يضيع الولد عندها لانشغالها عنه قادرة على تربيته وصيانته وان لا تكون مرتدة ولا متزوجة بغير محرم للصغير وان لا تمسكه في بيت مبغضيه .سقوط الحضانةالمادة 156 : عقد زواج الحاضنة بغير قريب محرم من المحضون يسقط حضانتها .اختيار الأصلح للمحضونالمادة 157 : إذا تعدد أصحاب حق الحضانة الذين هم في درجة واحدة فللقاضي حق اختيار الأصلح للمحضون عودة الحاضنةالمادة 158 : يعود حق الحضانة إذا زال سبب سقوطهالمادة 159 :أجرة الحضانة على المكلف بنفقة الصغير وتقدر باجرة مثل الحاضنة على أن لا تزيد على قدرة المنفق .المادة 160 :لا تستحق الأم أجرة للحضانة حال قيام الزوجية أو في عدة الطلاق الرجعيالمادة 161 :تنتهي حضانة غير الأم من النساء للصغير إذا أتم التاسعة وللصغيرة إذا أتمت الحادية عشرة .المادة 162 :تمتد حضانة الأم التي حبست نفسها على تربية وحضانة أولادها إلى بلوغهمالمادة 163 :أ-  يتساوى حق الأم وحق الولي في مشاهدة الصغير عندما يكون في يد غيره ممن له حق حضانته ب- عند الاختلاف في مشاهدة الصغير تحدد رؤيته للأم والولي مرة كل أسبوع وللأجداد الأم والجدات مرة في الشهر ولباقي من لهم حق الحضانة مرة في السنة 
ج- للقاضي تحديد زمان المشاهدة ومكانها حسب مصلحة الصغير إذا لم يتفق الطرفان على ذلك 
المادة 164 : لا يؤثر سفر الولي أو الحاضنة بالصغير إلى بلد داخل المملكة على حقه في إمساك الصغير ما لم يكن لهذا السفر تأثير على رجحان مصلحة الصغير معه فان ثبت تأثير السفر على مصلحة الصغير يمنع سفر الصغير ويسلم للطرف الآخر المادة 165 : أ- للولي المحرم أن يضم إليه الأنثى البكر إذا كانت دون الأربعين من العمر والثيب إذا كانت غير مأمونة على نفسها ولم يقصد بالضم الكيد والإضرار بهاب- إذا تمردت الأنثى المحكوم عليها بالانضمام للولي عن الانضمام إليه بغير حق فلا نفقة لها عليهالمادة 166 : لا يسمح للحاضنة أن تسافر بالمحضون خارج المملكة إلا بموافقة الولي وبعد التحقق من تأمين مصلحته .الفصل السابع عشرنفقة الأقاربالمادة 167 :نفقة كل إنسان في ماله إلا الزوجة فنفقتها على زوجها .المادة 168 : أ- إذا لم يكن للولد مال فنفقته على أبيه لا يشاركه فيها أحد ما لم يكن الأب فقيراً عاجزاً عن النفقة والكسب لآفة بدنية أو عقلية .ب- تستمر نفقة الأولاد إلى أن تتزوج الأنثى التي ليست موسرة بعملها وكسبها والى أن يصل الغلام إلى الحد الذي يتكسب فيه أمثاله ما لم يكن طالب علم المادة 169 : الأولاد الذين تجب نفقتهم على أبيهم الموسر يلزم بنفقة تعليمهم أيضا في جميع المراحل العلمية إلى أن ينال الولد أول شهادة جامعية ويشترط في الولد أن يكون ناجحاً وذا أهلية للتعليم ويقدر ذلك كله بحسب حال الأب عسراً ويسراً على أن لا تقل النفقة عن مقدار الكفاية .نفقة المعالجةالمادة 170 :1- الأولاد الذين تجب نفقتهم على أبيهم يلزم بنفقة علاجهم2- إذا كان الأب معسراً لا يقدر على أجرة الطبيب أو العلاج أو نفقة التعليم وكانت الأم موسرة قادرة على ذلك تلزم بها على أن تكون ديناً على الأب ترجع بها عليه حين اليسار وكذلك إذا كان الأب غائباً يتعذر تحصيلها منه 3-إذا كان الأب والأم معسرين فعلى من تجب عليه النفقة عند عدم الأب نفقة المعالجة أو التعليم على أن تكون ديناً على الأب يرجع المنفق بها عليه حين اليسار
المادة 171 : إذا كان الأب فقيراً قادراً على الكسب وكسبه لا يزيد عن حاجته أو كان لا يجد كسباً يكلف بنفقة الولد من تجب عليه النفقة عند عدم الأب وتكون هذه النفقة ديناً للمنفق على الأب يرجع بها عليه إذا ايسر .نفقة الوالدينالمادة 172 : أ- يجب على الولد الموسر ذكراً كان أو أنثى كبيراً كان أو صغيراً نفقة والديه الفقيرين ولو كانا قادرين على الكسب ب- إذا كان الولد فقيراً ولكنه قادر على الكسب يلزم بنفقة والديه الفقيرين وإذا كان كسبه لا يزيد عن حاجته وحاجة زوجته وأولاده فليزم بضم والديه إليه وإطعامهما مع عائلته نفقة القريب الفقيرالمادة 173 :تجب نفقة الصغار الفقراء وكل كبير فقير عاجز عن الكسب بآفة بدنية أو عقلية على من يرثهم من أقاربهم الموسرين بحسب حصصهم الإرثية وإذا كان الوارث معسراً تفرض على من يليه في الإرث ويرجع بها على الوارث إذا ايسربينة اليسار مقدمة على بينة الإعسارالمادة 174 : عند الاختلاف في اليسار والإعسار في دعاوى النفقات ترجح بينة اليسار إلا في حالة ادعاء الإعسار الطارئ فترجح بينة مدعيه مبدأ فرض نفقة الأقاربالمادة 175 : تفرض نفقة الأقارب اعتباراً من تاريخ الطلبتحليف طالب النفقةالمادة 176 : إذا كان المفروض عليه النفقة من الأصول أو الفروع أو الأقارب غائباً أو حضر المحاكمة وتغيب قبل الإجابة عن موضوع الدعوى يحلف طالب النفقة اليمين (على انه لم يستوف النفقة سلفاً) الفصل الثامن عشرأحكام عامةالحكم بموت المفقودالمادة 177 : المفقود الذي فقد في جهة معلومة ويغلب على الظن موته يحكم بموته بعد مرور أربع سنين من تاريخ فقده ما لم يكن فقده اثر كارثة كزلزال أو غارة جوية أو في حالة اضطراب الأمن وحدوث الفوضى وما شابه ذلك فيحكم بموته بعد سنة من فقده أما إذا فقد في جهة غير معلومة ولا يغلب على الظن هلاكه فيفوض أمر المدة التي يحكم بموته فيها إلى القاضي على أن تكون تلك المدة كافية في أن يغلب على الظن موته وفي كل الأحوال لا بد من التحري عليه بالوسائل التي يراها القاضي كافية للتوصل إلى معرفة ما إذا كان حياً أو ميتاً عدة وفاة زوجة المفقودالمادة 178 :بعد الحكم بموت المفقود بالصفة المبينة في المادة السابقة تعتد زوجته اعتباراً من تاريخ الحكم عدة الوفاة وتقسم تركته بين ورثته الموجودين وقت الحكم لا ينفسخ النكاح الثاني بعد الحكم بوفاة المفقودالمادة 179 : إذا تزوجت المرأة التي حكم بوفاة زوجها ثم تحققت حياة الزوج الأول لا ينفسخ النكاح الثاني بعد الدخول وأما قبل الدخول فيفسخ مشاركة الأخوة الأشقاء مع الأخوة لأم في سهامهمالمادة 180 : لأولاد الأم فرض السدس للواحد والثلث للاثنين فاكثر ذكورهم وأناثهم في القسمة سواء ويشاركهم الاخوة الأشقاء في الثلث إذا استغرقت الفروض التركة الرد على أحد الزوجينالمادة 181 : أ- إذا لم تستغرق الفروض التركة ولم يوجد عصبة من النسب رد الباقي على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم .ب- يرد باقي التركة إلى أحد الزوجين إذا لم يوجد أحد أصحاب الفروض النسبية أو أحد ذوي الأرحام .ج- إذا لم يوجد وارث للميت ممن ذكر ترد تركته المنقولة وغير المنقولة إلى وزارة الأوقاف العامة .الوصية الواجبةالمادة 182 : إذا توفي أحد وله أولاد ابن وقد مات ذلك الابن قبله أو معه وجب لأحفاده هؤلاء في ثلث تركته الشرعية وصية بالمقدار والشروط التالية :أ- الوصية الواجبة لهؤلاء الأحفاد تكون بمقدار حصة أبيهم من الميراث فيما لو كان حياً على أن لا يتجاوز ذلك ثلث التركة ب- لا يستحق هؤلاء الأحفاد وصية إن كانوا وارثين لأصل أبيهم جداً كان أو جدة أو كان قد أوصى أو أعطاهم في حياته بلا عوض مقدار ما يستحقون بهذه الوصية الواجبة فان أوصى لهم بأقل من ذلك وجبت تكملته وإن أوصى لهم بأكثر كان الزائد وصية اختيارية وان أوصى لبعضهم فقد وجب للآخر بقدر نصيبه ج- تكون الوصية لأولاد الابن ولأولاد ابن الابن وان نزل واحداً كانوا أو اكثر للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين يحجب كل اصل فرعه دون فرع غيره ويأخذ كل فرع نصيب اصله فقط د- هذه الوصية الواجبة مقدمة على الوصايا الاختيارية في الاستيفاء من ثلث التركة .العمل بالقول الراجح من مذهب أبي حنيفةالمادة 183 :  ما لا ذكر له في هذا القانون يرجع فيه إلى الراجح من مذهب أبي حنيفة .المادة 184 : حوادث الطلاق وغيرها التي وقعت قبل صدور هذا القانون واتصل بها حكم أو قرار سجل لدى القاضي الشرعي لا يشملها أحكام القانون أما إذا وقعت قبل صدوره ولم تقترن بحكم أو قرار مسجل فتطبق عليها أحكام هذا القانون ولو كانت أسباب تلك الدعاوى متحققة قبل صدوره المادة 185 : المراد بالسنة الواردة في هذا القانون هي السنة القمرية الهجرية .الفصل التاسع عشرإلغاءاتالمادة 186 : تلغى القوانين التالية :1- قانون حقوق العائلة الأردني رقم (92) لسنة 1951 2- أي تشريع أردني أو عثماني أو فلسطيني صدر قبل سن هذا القانون إلى  المدى الذي يتعارض فيه مع أحكام هذا القانون المادة 187 : رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .11/12/2001 عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعدد الطلاقالمادة 85 : يملك الزوج على زوجته ثلاث طلقات متفرقات في ثلاثة مجالس .يقع الطلاق باللفظ والكتابة والإشارةالمادة 86 : يقع الطلاق باللفظ أو الكتابة ويقع من العاجز عنهما بإشارته المعلومة .المادة 87 : للزوج أن يوكل غيره بالتطليق وان يفوض الزوجة بتطليق نفسها على أن يكون ذلك بمستند خطي المادة 88 : أ- لا يقع طلاق السكران ولا المدهوش ولا المكره ولا المعتوه ولا المغمى عليه ولا النائم .ب- المدهوش هو الذي فقد تمييزه من غضب أو وله أو غيرهما فلا يدري ما يقول المادة 89 : لا يقع الطلاق غير المنجز إذا قصد به الحمل على فعل شيء أو تركه .المادة 90 : الطلاق المقترن بالعدد لفظاً أو إشارة والطلاق المكرر في مجلس واحد لا يقع بهما إلا طلقة واحدة المادة 91 : إذا طلق الزوج زوجته لدى القاضي طائعاً مختاراً وهو في حالة معتبرة شرعاً أو اقر بالطلاق وهو بتلك الحالة فلا تسمع منه الدعوى بخلاف ذلكالمادة 92 : اليمين بلفظ ، علي الطلاق وعلي الحرام وأمثالها لا يقع الطلاق بها ما لم تتضمن صيغة الطلاق مخاطبة الزوجة أو إضافته إليها المادة 93 : الرجعة الصحيحة تكون في أثناء العدة بعد الطلاق   الأول والثاني وأما الطلاق الثالث فتقع به البينونة الكبرى .المادة 94 : كل طلاق يقع رجعياً إلا المكمل للثلاث والطلاق قبل الدخول والطلاق على مال والطلاق الذي نص على انه بائن في هذا القانون المادة 95 : يقع الطلاق بالألفاظ الصريحة وما اشتهر استعماله فيه عرفاً دون الحاجة إلى نية ويقع بالألفاظ الكنائية وهي التي تحتمل معنى الطلاق وغيره بالنيةالمادة 96 : تعليق الطلاق بالشرط صحيح وكذا إضافته إلى المستقبل ورجوع الزوج عن الطلاق المعلق والمضاف لزمان مستقبل غير مقبول المادة 97 : الطلاق الرجعي لا يزيل الزوجية في الحال وللزوج حق مراجعة زوجته أثناء العدة قولاً أو فعلاً وهذا الحق لا يسقط بالإسقاط ولا تتوقف الرجعة على رضاء الزوجة ولا يلزم بها مهر جديد المادة 98 : الطلاق البائن المنصوص عليه في المادة (93) من هذا القانون يزيل الزوجية في الحال .المادة 99 : إذا كان الطلاق بائناً بطلقة واحدة أو بطلقتين فلا مانع من تجديد النكاح بعده برضاء الطرفين المادة 100: تزول البينونة الكبرى بتزوج المبانة التي انقضت عدتها زوجاً آخر لا بقصد التحليل ويشترط دخوله بها وبعد طلاقها منه وانقضاء عدتها تحل للأول المادة 101 : يجب على الزوج أن يسجل طلاقه أمام القاضي وإذا طلق زوجته خارج المحكمة ولم يسجله فعليه أن يراجع المحكمة الشرعية لتسجيل الطلاق خلال خمسة عشر يوماً وكل من تخلف عن ذلك يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في

----------

